# Game 1: Los Angeles Clippers (0-0) @ Los Angeles Lakers (0-0) [10/29/13]



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

@


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Good luck boys, just play hard play defense.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hoping Kobe surprises everyone and plays and we kick the Clippers' asses.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

CP3 drops 30/10 and Lakers lose by 9.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

MojoPin said:


> CP3 drops 30/10 and Lakers lose by 9.


Likely


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Have some confidence, fellas.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Going to the Kendrick/Kanye concert at staples tonight. I wonder if the banners will be covered?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Jamel Irief said:


> Going to the Kendrick/Kanye concert at staples tonight. I wonder if the banners will be covered?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I've heard the statues will be removed as well.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

lakers decided to cover sparks banners


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Going to the Kendrick/Kanye concert at staples tonight. I wonder if the banners will be covered?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Still there









Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Just dont pat CP3 on his head. He hates that.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Jamel Irief said:


> Still there
> View attachment 15169
> 
> 
> ...


How was the concert


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Outside of Kanye wearing different masks through out (Ghostface KILLAH!) most of it only to have Jesus remove it it was the best concert of my life. Huge bonus, when I was standing in will call they were having problems finding the email that authorized a pass for me. I look turn around and see RZA in line literally 6 feet behind me. Meeting him would of normally been the highlight of my weekend, and actually still might of been.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm not a huge concert guy, and especially not a huge stadium concert guy (went to the farm tour last year, tailgating for hours/it being at a random farm was sick) but I would pay pretty big money to see Kendrick and Kanye.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Had a few friends of mine go and they said it was insane.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Luke said:


> I'm not a huge concert guy, and especially not a huge stadium concert guy (went to the farm tour last year, tailgating for hours/it being at a random farm was sick) but I would pay pretty big money to see Kendrick and Kanye.


Well, I was on the floor about 10 feet from the stage and paid $0.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Who cares about Kanye? Go Lakers!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Basel said:


> Who cares about Kanye? Go Lakers!


He makes a lot better music than Eminem does, that's for sure.

And go Lakers, syked to see this 43 win team go to work!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Jamel Irief said:


> Well, I was on the floor about 10 feet from the stage and paid $0.


**** you how'd you manage that?!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wife is friends with Kanye's fashion consultant. Anyways I wanted to go for Kendrick, but I have to give kanye props on the show he performed.

They're playing there again in about 90 minutes.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Jamel Irief said:


> Wife is friends with Kanye's fashion consultant. Anyways I wanted to go for Kendrick, but I have to give kanye props on the show he performed.
> 
> They're playing there again in about 90 minutes.


That's pretty badass. 

I've always been a pretty big Kanye fan and even though I felt like YEEZUS is the worst album in his catalog I would love to see him live.

I slept on Kendrick for a really long time until about a year ago, but that guy is incredible. Section .80 and M.A.D. City are both classics in my eyes.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Shawne Williams is starting tonight at the 4. What?


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Luke said:


> *He makes a lot better music than Eminem does*, that's for sure.
> 
> And go Lakers, syked to see this 43 win team go to work!


You gotta be shitting me ?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

LeGoat06 said:


> You gotta be shitting me ?


Luke's just trolling. Em > Kanye. 

Can't wait to beat the Clippers tonight. Swaggy P is going to destroy them. Just watch.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Basel said:


> Luke's just trolling. Em > Kanye.
> 
> Can't wait to beat the Clippers tonight. Swaggy P is going to destroy them. Just watch.


I was about to say... with that logic

Keeping up with the kardashians > Breaking Bad


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Going to the Game. Center court. Section PR5. Free. Bam!
(as usual, the best tix are free and are owned by a large business)


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lets get this ****ing win!!!!!!!!


LEEEEROOOOYYYYY JEEENKINNSSSSS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Going to the Game. Center court. Section PR5. Free. Bam!
> (as usual, the best tix are free and are owned by a large business)


Damn, hook it up dude.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Almost game time. Anyone going to be in here discussing the game?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nick Young may shoot 30 times tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pau carrying the load offensively. 8 points already.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nick Young's shot is way off. He needs to relax.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Xavier Henry with the jam!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Farmar looking good.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Chris Kaman playing great out there. Taking it to his old team.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

After one quarter, Clippers lead 30-28.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Everyone playing well outside of Wes Johnson and Nick Young. Hopefully they stop rushing their shot and just relax out there.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Starting to get chippy. Not surprised Matt Barnes is involved.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Barnes called for a flagrant 1.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

They are playing with good energy. XMan is tearing it up out there. Caveman has nice agility.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Just got home. Surprised to see it tied up 32-32.

Then I saw that tackle by Barnes.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gotta get a score here and end their run. Feed Pau.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

There you go, Young.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nash with the 3 off glass.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pau to Kaman alley-oop? What?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Another flagrant foul. This time on DeAndre Jordan.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I always thought Caveman was a stiff, but he has been moving very well.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Clippers lead 57-55 at halftime.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

As expected, great offensive team that can't stop anyone from scoring.

Trend of the last two preseason games continue as bench outscores the starters.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I was worried about coming out flat in the 2nd half and we've done just that.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I have no idea why Shawne Williams is playing right now. 

Sure glad Steve Blake is playing, though.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pau has a double double, by the way.

Interesting stat: did you guys know Pau has never had a 20/10 season? He's been close a few times but never done it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kaman with the nice block on Griffin.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Lakers current lineup struggling to get a defensive rebound. Guess that's the downfall to playing Johnson at the 4.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice job not giving up on the play by Farmar.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

79-75 Clippers after 3.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Farmar got a lot better overseas.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bench Mob is back!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I don't care what people say, this is going to be a fun team with nothing to lose. Dangerous combination.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

So the 119 points the bench put up the last two preseason games might not of been a fluke. 

Two seasons ago we had the worst bench in the league. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bench outscoring the starters 58-40.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cris said:


> I don't care what people say, this is going to be a fun team with nothing to lose. Dangerous combination.


Yup!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Xavier ****ing Henry!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jordan Hill doing work!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I LOVE Jordan Hill's hustle!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers bench > Clippers starters.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Henry with a career high 20 points. I thought with Doc, the Clippers were supposed to be a defensive force?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

1-0.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

lol, still the Clippers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Mojo and Luke need to have more confidence in this team. Told you guys we're going to win.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I didn't expect that AT ALL. X-Man is going to be fun to watch. This team is fun to watch because they play HARD.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers bench - 76 points; Clippers starters - 69 points.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Remember last year when the Clippers swept us?










Cover that doc


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> The Lakers scored 76 bench points, their most in a game since April 24, 1988 (84 vs Warriors).
> https://twitter.com/ESPNStatsInfo/status/395421994935529472


Wow


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Caught the game at a bar last night and I was very impressed. This bench looks like it can actually be an asset to us as opposed to a weakness.

Oh, and Ewing theory.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

LeGoat06 said:


> You gotta be shitting me ?


Eminem has put out nothing but absolute garbage since the Eminem show. Up to that point em was fire, sslp is still one of my favorite albums, but he's awful. Kanye is living proof that you don't have to be great at rapping to be a great rapper. He just has a great writing team, great production, and it leads to a better product.

Anyone trying to argue that Eminem has a better catalog top to bottom than Kanye is a moron. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Good win for the Lakers. And the Clippers will always be the Clippers, people thinking a coach can make that big of a difference are dillusional


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I love the energy these guys brought last night. Played hard for 48 minutes. We are not always going to make 50% of the 3's so they are going to have to improve on keeping the turnovers down and try to get better on D. Still entertaining as hell to watch on a good shooting night.

I am interested to see if Antoni keeps up a rotation similar to last night. He went 11 deep with pretty much everyone between 20-25 minutes. They busted ass and wore down the Clips starters. Griffin looked tired at the end of the game.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Luke said:


> Eminem has put out nothing but absolute garbage since the Eminem show. Up to that point em was fire, sslp is still one of my favorite albums, but he's awful. Kanye is living proof that you don't have to be great at rapping to be a great rapper. He just has a great writing team, great production, and it leads to a better product.
> 
> Anyone trying to argue that Eminem has a better catalog top to bottom than Kanye is a moron.
> 
> ...


Damn than, I guess i'm a moron


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Xavier Henry for MVP


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Luke said:


> Xavier Henry for _*MIP*_


Fixed.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

RollWithEm said:


> Fixed.


Both 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

